

A better alternative to QR codes - arunabh
http://www.spyderlynk.com/snaptag/what-is-a-snaptag/

======
itswitch
I do not believe that this is a viable alternative to QR codes because it most
likely needs a database to store each snap tag. A QR code encodes the data
into a 2D image. This means that I can scan a QR code without internet access,
and without any downloads other than the scanning app. Snap tags most likely
need to call home to get the relevant data.

